# Need Help Moving a Tank



## rsisvixen (Jun 16, 2014)

Not sure if this is the right area to post this

I have a 175 Gallon glass tank that needs to be moved from the garage to inside the house.
Would need roughly 3 people as its pretty heavy.
If I could get some help please
I am out in Maple Ridge


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

how far in maple ridge? im in Coquitlam. Also when were you thinking?


----------



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

wish I lived closer so I can help. I know how frustrating it is trying to find help moving big tanks. had to hire a moving company last time...sad, I know.


----------



## rsisvixen (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm near the golden ears bridge, on the boarder of pitt meadows and Maple Ridge.
Over a weekend would be fine.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

ok pm me your info  I'll help, I've moved a 210 glass with one other person before so if nobody else can help we can probably do it.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey peoples! hopefully someone else can help out this weekend to move the 175g bowfront  2 people can probably do it but a third is better.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I would if I was closer. I moved a 210 with one guy before..


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am able to help if it has not moved already...


----------



## rsisvixen (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks Very Much to MEDHBSI for helping out today 
Looking forward to setting it up and starting a journal


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

No problemo! I'm always willing to help out a fellow fish keeper


----------

